# Surface skimmer as overflow to sump?



## Pragmaticscoundrel (12 mo ago)

Good evening all.
After a hiatus from fishkeeping(children/career/house renovation etc etc) ive been planning a discus setup for several months.
Having gained a strong understanding of their needs e.g water parameters & water changes, diet & general care im currently fishless cycling a new 55 gal bare bottom tank.
For setup-ive taken a belt & braces approach with pretty much everything.
I have 2 xeheim 300w heaters (to ensure a backup) with app controlled alert for temp regulation.
On the filtration front i have a fluval UV clarifier which ive run through a small eheim intank filter with a slow flow rate to maximise UV exposure set on a timer
I have a fluval 307 cannister filter running standard sponges & phosphate pads/bio/carbon with a shortened intake(drilled tank)
I also have a twin sponge filter running alongside a sizable airstone.
Lastly i have a fluval surface skimmer to which i have added some fine sponge under the standard coarse sponge.
Next on the list is a small sump with purigen reactor in the cabinet.
This will be a simple setup of filter sock/bio media/peat moss with pump to reactor & return pump.

The question is-ive been considering how to build an overflow to my sump in the least intrusive way.
With all this equipment in-tank, i dont really want to make it any "busier" visually.
Space constraints in cabinet mean i cant hide the equipment away in sump sadly.

A traditional overflow should theorettically render the surface skimmer redundant but i do enjoy the "polish" that it gives the surface water.
Could i run a pipe from the skimmer outlet down to sump in theory?
Ive tested it and the flow is sufficient, indeed it matches the small eheim pumps flow so the two could pair.

In summary-is this a weird/bonkers idea or feasible one?

Many thanks!


----------

